# jf Zenfolio for Publish Services.. what am I doing wrong?



## MMarz (Jun 2, 2011)

I've fallen in love with Publish Services for managing image publication..  I was able to create new Publish Services for all of the Galleries I have on Zenfolio, sync up LR with those galleries and manage those old image.  I have also been able to create and manage numerous local Services and I've found that for anything local, Publish services works fine.  

For a local drive like my iDevices, a right click on the top item with the sync icon gets me the context menu that allows for creating a new Published item with the iDevices parameters...  This works find because I can create a new folder to publish pretty much the same as one would do an export.


​ 
Services created with JF Zenfolio plugin don't have the same top level item with the sync icon to right click on allowing me to create a new folder to publish.  

In my case, "Time and Place" is a Group on Zenfolio that contains Galleries for each shoot I upload (IE. *2011-01-09 Mortons* is a Gallery in the *Time and Place* Group and it is the Gallery that I want to track in Publish Services 

​ 
If I right click on Time and Place, I don't get the same context menu.

If I right click on the sync icon I get yet another context menu.. but still no way to create the new folder on Zen.

​ 
Seems I have to do it in multiple steps by editing the Time and Place JF Zenfolio Publish Service, after creating the new gallery on Zenfolio.  Then go back and try to get LR to sync up with that new gallery using the edit command for the Publish Service.

If this is right, so be it.  But I have to think there is a easier way and I missing something.  Managing the Galleries via JF Zenfolio plugin is working find... the setup of new Galleries to manage.. not so much.



**** edit ****

After digging around a bit more, I think the process I am using is correct..  For now, I need to create the Gallery in Zenfolio (using any number of methods available) and then edit the Service to include the new Gallery..


----------



## Mark Sirota (Jun 2, 2011)

I don't use Zenfolio, but I think you're right.  You might ask Jeffrey whether the Zenfolio API allows for folder creation, in which case perhaps he could provide it -- but probably not through the context menu, I'm guessing.  It might have to be through Plug-In Extras.


----------



## clee01l (Jun 2, 2011)

I no longer can log in to zen folio, but try this:
In the Publish Service  jfZenFolio header, right click and choose "Create another Publish Service via jfZenFolio..."
In the Description field enter the name of the (new) Gallery.  
Complete the other fields in the publish Service you are creating and Save. 
Drag an image to this new jfZenfolio publish Service and Publish it. 
If this works like other Freidl Plugins, your image should be uploaded to the new Gallery.  If it does not work, it is because Zenfolio does not permit new Galleries created through their API.


----------



## MMarz (Jun 2, 2011)

thanks all..

Cletus, I'll try that but I suspect it will create a new Publish Service each time I repeat those steps instead of nesting the new galleries..  I'll report back..


----------



## clee01l (Jun 2, 2011)

MMarz said:


> thanks all..
> 
> Cletus, I'll try that but I suspect it will create a new Publish Service each time I repeat those steps instead of nesting the new galleries..  I'll report back..


OK I dug a little further.  It does not appear the Zenfolio permits creating new Galleries on the fly through the API. (At least through the jfZenfolio plugin. 
 If you right click on the jfZenfolio Service header and choose  {Edit Settings...} you are presented with the  LR Publishing Manager dialog that waas used to set up the jfZenfolio Publishing service.  In it there is a section named "Zenfolio: Galleries tin this Publish Service"   It lists all of your existing Galleries but no provision for creating a new one.   You can check with Jeffrey Freidl to verify this, but it appears that Zenfolio does not allow new Galleries through the API.


----------



## LouieSherwin (Jun 3, 2011)

The latest version of jfZenfolio has the ability to create galleries and groups from inside the publishing manager dialog. There is a new section titled Zenfolio: Tools where you can do this. I just tried it and it works. 

You can update your plug-in from the Plug-in Manager. make sure to reload the plug-in or restart Lightroom after updating or you won't see the changes.

-louie


----------

